# Solved: Cannot open .ASF file



## pl130 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am trying to open video files labeled ".asf". An error message keeps popping up saying "Quicktime cannot open file __. It is not a file that Quicktime understands (-2048)". I don't understand what is happening, as I am not a regular Mac user. How can I get these files to open in iDVD?


----------

